# Camallanus worms query



## waschiewoo (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi there, I brought 4 female guppies from my lfs about 2 months ago and they all have camallanus worm and they are the only fish in my tank I can see the adult worm protruding from. The lfs have given me, free of charge,enough levamisole for 2 treatments. I gave the first dose about 48 hours ago and I'm wondering if it would be a good idea to remove most of the gravel from the tank and put my plants in little pots with only a little gravel in them, in the hope of increasing my chances to get rid of them and also so the plants don't get disturbed so much by all the extra intense gravel vaccs I will have to be doing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh man I feel for you. I have this right now too. Ive lost a lot of fish. Removing the gravel and plants will do nothing. The worms are in the whole tank, not just the fish. Treat the whole tank. Im currently treating with the same stuff and its working. Good luck!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow. Levamisole is REALLY hard to get these days, so your local shop having it was very lucky.
Leave the plants in to make sure they are cleansed. You can replant them after you re-do the tank.


----------

